# Dominic: Stand tall...bow to no one.



## MicPaPa (Jun 11, 2020)

In our Country, individual racists exist as an exception not a rule. America is not a racist country nor is there institutional racism within Law Enforcement…if it were so, why do so many POC risk life and limb to enter our great Country in pursuit of the American dream or elect to honorably and bravely serve their communities in Law Enforcement?

This is not about race…it is about petty political racial grievance in an election cycle, as it always is. If it were about black lives mattering…then all black lives would matter. BLM has raised tens of millions off this incident…and if truth and facts matter, then take the time to follow the money, rather than bowing to the “fragility and guilt” crowd.

In the end…We The People will recognize, despite all the forces to the contrary, that we are not each other’s enemies.


----------



## Stephen A smith (Jun 11, 2020)

*Has Dominic even replied? *


----------



## jellybelly71 (Jun 11, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> In our Country, individual racists exist as an exception not a rule. America is not a racist country nor is there institutional racism within Law Enforcement…if it were so, why do so many POC risk life and limb to enter our great Country in pursuit of the American dream or elect to honorably and bravely serve their communities in Law Enforcement?
> 
> This is not about race…it is about petty political racial grievance in an election cycle, as it always is. If it were about black lives mattering…then all black lives would matter. BLM has raised tens of millions off this incident…and if truth and facts matter, then take the time to follow the money, rather than bowing to the “fragility and guilt” crowd.
> 
> In the end…We The People will recognize, despite all the forces to the contrary, that we are not each other’s enemies.


This is an astonishingly ignorant post. Acknowledging that we have serious race issues in this county doesn’t mean that this isn’t a great country so don’t conflate the two. And your contention that we don’t have institutional racism is absurd. Read ‘Just Mercy’ by Bryan Stevenson.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 11, 2020)

jellybelly71 said:


> This is an astonishingly ignorant post. Acknowledging that we have serious race issues in this county doesn’t mean that this isn’t a great country so don’t conflate the two. And your contention that we don’t have institutional racism is absurd. Read ‘Just Mercy’ by Bryan Stevenson.


Get off your knees.

I'd rather stand and go with personal word and experiences.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270750575383187458


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 11, 2020)

This guy makes his point.  Not all points of view are the same and that's what makes are country so incredible.  That Jonathan Turley dude warned us about what is happening to our country as we speak.  Watch out what you ask for.  With the measure you use, that measure will be used against you. The first shall be last and the last first.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 11, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> Get off your knees.
> 
> I'd rather stand and go with personal word and experiences.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270750575383187458


I saw this video yesterday...there are a lot of dissenting, well thought out, and rationale opinions That are in contrast to narrative/messages being presented by the mainstream media.  It makes you think critically about what is going on.  Which we all should do.  There is information and good perspectives out there if people are open to looking and listening.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 11, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> This guy makes his point.  Not all points of view are the same and that's what makes are country so incredible.  That Jonathan Turley dude warned us about what is happening to our country as we speak.  Watch out what you ask for.  With the measure you use, that measure will be used against you. The first shall be last and the last first.


Ironically, the race-baiters expect blacks to speak as a monolithic voice on the matter.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 11, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> I saw this video yesterday...there are a lot of dissenting, well thought out, and rationale opinions That are in contrast to narrative/messages being presented by the mainstream media.  It makes you think critically about what is going on.  Which we all should do.  There is information and good perspectives out there if people are open to looking and listening.


Agreed! Unfortunately, not many (D) free thinkers open to other perspectives from inside their echo chambers.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 11, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> This guy makes his point.  Not all points of view are the same and that's what makes are country so incredible.  That Jonathan Turley dude warned us about what is happening to our country as we speak.  Watch out what you ask for.  With the measure you use, that measure will be used against you. The first shall be last and the last first.


Both he and Candace have a different perspective on things.  They make really good points in many areas that are very difficult to argue.  Hopefully people listen, learn, and come up with a well thought out opinion of their own.

What would the response be if Candace and Brandon were not black saying what they are saying?  Would they be labeled racists?  What’s interesting is both have said very similar things as other posters on this board who have been called racist by others for having a different opinion regarding what is happening in the world.  Crazy times we live in.  “Racist” is a very heavy word and people are tossing it around with ease these days.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 11, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> Both he and Candace have a different perspective on things.  They make really good points in many areas that are very difficult to argue.  Hopefully people listen, learn, and come up with a well thought out opinion of their own.
> 
> What would the response be if Candace and Brandon were not black saying what they are saying?  Would they be labeled racists?  What’s interesting is both have said very similar things as other posters on this board who have been called racist by others for having a different opinion regarding what is happening in the world.  Crazy times we live in.  “Racist” is a very heavy word and people are tossing it around with ease these days.


It's more about the ideology that they hate.  I have two black friends in the school districts.  One friend is big time.  He's' over the Principles and reports directly to the Super Boss.  He 100% wants change and better policing but you can't have better policing if what you have is not working and you defund the cops or cut it in half or else.  He was going to be a cop but went education and now has PHd.  Grew up in South Central and was shot when he was 18 and his friend died.  My other buddy is a Principal and I shared his story before.  He's like the Preacher guy with God on his shirt but doesnt market it or promote it. He only lives it.  He is a deep man of faith and talks the walk.  Most of the people who support the camp in Seattle are white and have lot's of money.  My friend lives up there and the majority is not too happy with the mayor.  Tucker had a Police Officer share some stuff that would scare me if i owned a business down there or lived there.  My friend owns a business that helps with internet speed in downtown Seattle. He said folks have left downtown and word on the street is a new leader war lord dude is looking for his 10 blocks to claim as his own for he and his followers. I saw one interview of a nice person who supports this new camp and said their just looking to open up their own version of a opportunity zone.  I know t talked about something like that as well.  I say let Seattle give it a try and see how it all works out.  They can can do their own cops and judges and all that stuff.  It reminds me of this coaching camp I went to when i was looking at getting into big time high school hoops coaching.  We would split up into large groups and someone had to be leader or war lord.  Good God, Always right Andy is there. Loud mouth Manny and his whistle and the worse sob types ever, Jackass Jack!!!


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 11, 2020)

We have family who are/were Seattle PD.  One transferred to Mesa, AZ a few years ago and the other is still in Seattle on the Police Force.  It’s very bad there right now.  He is on the riot line and it’s no joke and very dangerous for everyone - protesters, rioters/looters, and the officers.  People are getting hurt badly.  There are very good men and women in law enforcement putting their lives on the line to protect people, businesses and property in these cities. It really sucks that they are getting shit on....especially by the people they are protecting.









						LA official slammed for having LAPD security detail amid calls to defund police
					

An LA City Council leader is under fire for using the police department as her personal security detail all while calling for the LAPD to be defunded.




					www.google.com
				




Nury Martinez....government hypocrisy at it’s finest.


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2020)

So now we actually have a thread encouraging racists to post?


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 12, 2020)

espola said:


> So now we actually have a thread encouraging racists to post?


When your argument is always "racists!", then you have no argument...only tiresome bromides of a shallow simpleton.

No need to respond...your pettiness will no longer be acknowledged.


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> When your argument is always "racists!", then you have no argument...only tiresome bromides of a shallow simpleton.
> 
> No need to respond...your pettiness will no longer be acknowledged.


My argument is not always "racists".


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

Speaking of bowing... that's twice now for the cowards at Starbucks.









						Starbucks bows to 'boycott' pressure, will let staff wear Black Lives Matter gear
					

Starbucks is making more than 250,000 shirts in collaboration with its Black Partner Network for all U.S. baristas to wear.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

jellybelly71 said:


> This is an astonishingly ignorant post. Acknowledging that we have serious race issues in this county doesn’t mean that this isn’t a great country so don’t conflate the two. And your contention that we don’t have institutional racism is absurd. Read ‘Just Mercy’ by Bryan Stevenson.


Maybe one day everyone will be open to the reasons WHY we have these issues.  Until then, the perpetual victimhood is fucking stale and worn.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> This guy makes his point.  Not all points of view are the same and that's what makes are country so incredible.  That Jonathan Turley dude warned us about what is happening to our country as we speak.  Watch out what you ask for.  With the measure you use, that measure will be used against you. The first shall be last and the last first.


Thank you, Spicoli.  I've been saying this for 2 weeks and dipshits like Ebola, Methy and Husky Pu call me a racist.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

espola said:


> So now we actually have a thread encouraging racists to post?


We have a thread represented by articulate black people that don't subscribe to your bullshit narratives about how badly we need a democrat in office so black people can be equal.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Thank you, Spicoli.  I've been saying this for 2 weeks and dipshits like Ebola, Methy and Husky Pu call me a racist.


I will be honest with you Outlaw.  I actually thought this guy might be you before I saw his face.  Lighten up a bit and try not to lump everyone all in one is my advise for you.  Plus, let others speak that can actually speak from personal experience.  As a white surfer dude, I have zero to explain how it feels to have businesses lock their door before my black friend Bruno comes to sell you water.  That is the deep pain that hurts so much for my friend. No chance to even say hi because all those white people in 94' were afraid of my friend Bruno when their was nothing to be afraid of.  I got the privileged to sell the water to the white people and make money but Bruno was locked out and got zero sales.  So like I said before, we went together from that day on and killed it.  We sang this song to close most of our deals with the white, scared business owners.  We were a dangerous combo.  Plus, I sold water in South Central and killed it.  Black owners were way nicer to me, 100%.  They were also very honest with me, "what the hell are you doing here" I would get sometimes.  Some of the fakes in OC would smile at me and Bruno but had that look of, "what is this." It was actually illegal bro as was the Yellow Page company not hiring Bruno but hiring me when his stats kicked my ass.  Those are facts. Bruno was deeply hurt and frankly pissed off at the treatment and worked extra hard to prove how awesome he is.  The school District is blessed to have him and he's doing an incredible job helping our youth.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I will be honest with you Outlaw.  I actually thought this guy might be you before I saw his face.  Lighten up a bit and try not to lump everyone all in one is my advise for you.  Plus, let others speak that can actually speak from personal experience.  As a white surfer dude, I have zero to explain how it feels to have businesses lock their door before my black friend Bruno comes to sell you water.  That is the deep pain that hurts so much for my friend. No chance to even say hi because all those white people in 94' were afraid of my friend Bruno when their was nothing to be afraid of.  I got the privileged to sell the water to the white people and make money but Bruno was locked out and got zero sales.  So like I said before, we went together from that day on and killed it.  We sang this song to close most of our deals with the white, scared business owners.  We were a dangerous combo.  Plus, I sold water in South Central and killed it.  Black owners were way nicer to me, 100%.  They were also very honest with me, "what the hell are you doing here" I would get sometimes.  Some of the fakes in OC would smile at me and Bruno but had that look of, "what is this." It was actually illegal bro as was the Yellow Page company not hiring Bruno but hiring me when his stats kicked my ass.  Those are facts. Bruno was deeply hurt and frankly pissed off at the treatment and worked extra hard to prove how awesome he is.  The school District is blessed to have him and he's doing an incredible job helping our youth.


Why do you think the business owners were scared?  There are other people will darker skin pigmentation.  Are they also scary?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Thank you, Spicoli.  I've been saying this for 2 weeks and dipshits like Ebola, Methy and Husky Pu call me a racist.


You are a racist . . . but, "you have a friend who is black".


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a racist . . . but, "you have a friend who is black".


God damn, Pu... the hits just keep on coming, don't they?  What was Mr. Alcindor just saying the other day?  "black protesters just want to breathe."  Well SHIT, Pu, can you still breathe when you've been stabbed?









						Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Says Black Protesters 'Want to Live,' 'To Breathe'
					

Basketball Hall of Famer Kareem Abdul-Jabbar penned an op-ed for the  Los Angeles Times  that ran Sunday, saying that the nationwide protests following George Floyd's death are the result of people fighting back against years of oppression...




					bleacherreport.com
				












						Kareem Abdul-Jabbar's son arrested for allegedly stabbing neighbor in San Clemente, authorities say
					

Kareem Abdul-Jabbar's 28-year-old son was arrested for allegedly stabbing his neighbor in San Clemente, a sheriff's spokesperson said.




					abc7.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2020)

Stephen A smith said:


> *Has Dominic even replied? *


Perhaps his silence is deafening...?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a racist . . . but, "you have a friend who is black".


You are an idiot....and, you should shut the hell up.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a racist . . . but, "you have a friend who is black".


Actually, Pu, my kid's trainer is black and he's a terrific dude.  Knowledgeable, articulate, accountable and doesn't do her sessions with THC, meth and fentanyl in his system.  I wonder if he'll be bothered by me paying him with counterfeit cash?  I mean, you KNOW that's not a big deal.


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2020)

Stephen A smith said:


> *Has Dominic even replied? *


*You still have your FREEDOM don't you.....!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> God damn, Pu... the hits just keep on coming, don't they?  What was Mr. Alcindor just saying the other day?  "black protesters just want to breathe."  Well SHIT, Pu, can you still breathe when you've been stabbed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And? Is the whole family guilty?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You are an idiot....and, you should shut the hell up.


You sure whine a lot.


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? Is the whole family guilty?



*PARENTING.......................................*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Actually, Pu, my kid's trainer is black and he's a terrific dude.  Knowledgeable, articulate, accountable and doesn't do her sessions with THC, meth and fentanyl in his system.  I wonder if he'll be bothered by me paying him with counterfeit cash?  I mean, you KNOW that's not a big deal.


And? WTF is that supposed to mean? You are losing it boy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *PARENTING.......................................*


trumps parent was a KKK member and known bigot in business and personally.


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure whine a lot.


*I detect no whine except from you....*

*Here's a place for you to reside and project....







Sure looks like a green " TURTLE DICK "......*


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trumps parent was a KKK member and known bigot in business and personally.


*PROVE IT............DON'T SPEW IT.....PROVE IT...........

YOU BETTER HAVE SOME SOLID EVIDENCE, CUZ THIS ONE
WILL HAUNT YOU FOR EVER.......!*


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *PROVE IT............DON'T SPEW IT.....PROVE IT...........
> 
> YOU BETTER HAVE SOME SOLID EVIDENCE, CUZ THIS ONE
> WILL HAUNT YOU FOR EVER.......!*





			https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trumps parent was a KKK member and known bigot in business and personally.


And?


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2020)

espola said:


> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf



*Absolutely Fake ......*
*
University of Michigan activist HORSESHIT and you know it....
Home of the IDIOT who's running Michigan into the dirt at present...
Complete activist site.....once again you've been caught 
pushing " Leftist " LIES and FAKE News....
*
*Maybe do your homework before posting SHIT dumbass....*


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Absolutely Fake ......*
> *
> University of Michigan activist HORSESHIT and you know it....
> Home of the IDIOT who's running Michigan into the dirt at present...
> ...


UNITED STATES OF AMERICA,
Plaintiff,
- against -
FRED C. TRUMP, DONALD TRUMP
and TRUMP MANAGEMENT, INC.,
- - - X
Defendants.


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2020)

espola said:


> UNITED STATES OF AMERICA,
> Plaintiff,
> - against -
> FRED C. TRUMP, DONALD TRUMP
> ...


*And..........*


----------



## met61 (Jun 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trumps parent was a KKK member and known bigot in business and personally.


Textbook TDS.


----------



## nononono (Jun 14, 2020)

*Bill Clinton's mom was an Alien.....*


----------

